# Had a fun conversation with a girl today. A lesson in practicing conversation.



## syoung (May 4, 2013)

Today, my friend and I (both of us have socially anxiety) sat down at a restaurant to have lunch and our waiter came by and introduced herself.

I noticed she had the bluest eyes and jet black hair which I thought was very attractive and interesting. And I seriously wasn't hitting on her when I started talking to her. I just really wanted to know if it was natural or not.

Instead of placing an order, I asked her if I could ask her a personal question. She smiled and said sure. And I started off with "You have the bluest eyes and very dark hair, is that natural or did you dye or something? You don't need to answer, I was just wondering because it's a nice combo"

And she laughed and said she has naturally dark hair and blue eyes. So we started talking about genetics and how hair color and eye color are inherited. We started talking about what culture we were and where our parents were from.

Then we started talking about family and she was just telling me everything about herself. Where she lived, her daughter, her age, everything.

My friend was sitting across the table and he was just shocked at how natural the conversation was going. I almost forgot about him and felt it was a little rude to him...

So then I stopped myself and said that I was sorry for taking up so much of her time and placed my order.

She laughed and said it was fine.

My buddy asked me what that was all about, and I said... good practice to meet people... she was our waiter. She had a reason to talk and was also a stranger. A good way to practice conversation without feeling too anxious. He nodded in agreement.

But today was really a shocker for me too. We carried on for a good ten minutes. I think she was naturally a good conversationalist and very trusting. Me, I like to ask questions and have gotten good at continuing conversations with natural follow ups to statements.

It really was quite nice to feel natural talking freely vs feeling forced into small talk at parties. I wonder why I have more trouble chatting at social events...oh well.

Cheers!


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Have my like sir! (This is the way people say things nowadays right? )


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

woo!, nice =)


----------



## SternumCrushingBison (Dec 7, 2013)

awesome, good for you
... i was just imaging i had just had that conversation and sat there thinking damn im badass


----------

